# 4590 Buck



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

I know many of you think my opinions on preseve hunting must affect my fair chase hunting as well, so thought you might enjoy seeing the buck I harveset last evening. Totally free ranging wildlife. Was a great thrill to harvest this buck. Shot at 20 yds with a swithback xt. However doesn't affect the fact that preserve hunting has no affect on other hunting.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I will also add my congrats on your buck, it is a dandy.

I really enjoyed that article as well. I do wonder about the statement that is made...



> In the context of America's hunting heritage, fair chase can be defined as the ethical, sportsmanlike, and lawful pursuit of free-ranging wild game animals in a manner, which does not give the hunter an improper or unfair advantage over the animal.


I agree with the article for the most part. Do you?

How can any animal in an enclosure, ever be considered free ranging or how can a hunter ever "not" have an advantage when the animal is in an enclosure. You always know that there is a "shooter Buck" within the certain area. I don't always know that unless I have scouted and put in my time to find that animal.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Great deer 4590---congrats!!! :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Dandy Buck. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

4590
How far away did you have to go to shoot that beast?


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

He is a great buck, but before you get too cranked up realize the camera angle helps. I rough scored him 135. I am actually a resident of SD and shot the buck just west of Spearfish. As Black Hills whitetails go, he is definitely above average.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

4590 said:


> He is a great buck, but before you get too cranked up realize the camera angle helps. I rough scored him 135. I am actually a resident of SD and shot the buck just west of Spearfish. As Black Hills whitetails go, he is definitely above average.


135?? Really?? I would have guessed much higer than that. How long are those G2s and G3s? I would have guessed them to be around 10" But maybe the camera angle is screwing me up.

NICE BUCK no matter what the score is.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Jungda99 said:


> 4590 said:
> 
> 
> > He is a great buck, but before you get too cranked up realize the camera angle helps. I rough scored him 135. I am actually a resident of SD and shot the buck just west of Spearfish. As Black Hills whitetails go, he is definitely above average.
> ...


Score doesn't matter....that's a nice buck.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Here are rough measurements.

20" main beam
G1 3.5`
G2 8
G3 7.5
G4 4.5


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the nice compliments guys. Killing a nice buck with a bow is an experience thats hard to beat.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

dude very nice buck.congrats. are you going to get hime mounted and if you are ...head mount ,european mount,or full body mount


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

great deer.


----------

